# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أكبر مكتبة في رسم المصحف وضبطه

## معاد الطالب

السلام عليكم
إليكم أهم ما رفع على الشبكة من كتب وأبحاث ودراسات ومشاركات حول علم الرسم والضبط:

1 ـ موازنة بين رسم المصحف والنقوش العربية القديمة ـ غانم قدوري الحمد 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...0&d=1259120321


2 ـ تلوين كلمات القرءان بين المنهج العلمي والحكم الشرعي ـ أبو عبد التواب
تلوين كلمات القرءان بين المنهج العلمي والحكم الشرعي (2) - ملتقى أهل التفسير

3 ـ أبو الأسود الدؤلي وجهوده في نقط المصحف
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/attachment....4&d=1254961730

4 ـ الطراز في شرح ضبط الخراز
http://www.archive.org/details/toraz


5 ـ توجيهات الداني لظواهر الرسم القرآني
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/attachment....5&d=1256076034


6 ـ التوجيه السديد في رسم وضبط بلاغة القرآن المجيد د. أحمد بن أحمد شرشال
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/attachment....4&d=1248282854

7 ـ البرهان على سلامة القرآن من الزيادة والنقصان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=702I9C6L


8 ـ مرشد الخلان
http://qiraatt.com/yed/morshed_alklan.rar


9 ـ تلخيص المتشابه في الرسم وحماية ما أشكل منه عن بوادر التصحيف والوهم
http://www.qiraatt.com/yed/T_alkhtep01.pdf


10 ـ رسم المصحف : دراسة لغوية تاريخية لغانم قدوري الحمد
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1435

أو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WZ1ZP02F


11 ـ عنوان الدليل من مرسوم خط التنزيل
http://www.qiraatt.com/yed/enwan%20al%20dlel.pdf


12 ـ رسم المصحف وضبطه بين التوقيف والاصطلاحات
http://www.qiraatt.com/yed/rasm%20mu...we%20dabth.zip

13 ـ تاريخ القرآن وغرائب رسمه وحكمه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZHWW9MM4


14 ـ رسم المصحف العثماني وأوهام المستشرقين في قراءات
http://www.qiraatt.com/yed/rsm-mushaf-mostshrqen.pdf

15 ـ إرشاد الطالبين إلى ضبط الكتاب المبين
http://qiraatt.com/yed/ershadtalebeb.rar

16 ـ المحكم في نقط المصاحف
http://qiraatt.com/yed/almohkam.zip

17 عقيلة أتراب القصائد في علوم الرسم
http://qiraatt.com/yed/aqyla.rar

18 ـ شرح منظومة تحفة الفتيان في رسم القرآن، للشيخ محمد المامي اليعقوبي،
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/attachment....3&d=1229157941

19 ـ محاضرات جامعة المدينة العالمية:
المستوى الأول
MEDIU: General Information


المستوى الثاني:
MEDIU: General Information


المستوى الثالث
MEDIU: General Information


المستوى الرابع:
MEDIU: General Information

20 ـ تاريخ كتابة القرآن
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VGIAKNTO


21 ـ الإيضاح الساطع على المحتوى الجامع رسم الصحابة وضبط التابع ، وتليه شروح : المشدد ، الحملة ،الضبط لعبد الله بن الشيخ محمد الأمين الجكني الشنقيطي
http://www.archive.org/download/rtarta/rta.pdf

http://www.archive.org/download/rtarta/rtap.pdf


22 ـ مخطوط إرشاد القراء و الكاتبين إلى معرفة رسم كتاب الله المبين للمخللاتي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WF963G34

23 ـ لطائف رسم المصحف
لطائف رسم المصحف - منتديات القراءات العشر

24 ـ بحث في الحركات
بحث في الحركات - منتدى شبكة القراءات القرآنية

25 ـ عنوان الدليل في الرسم لابن البنا
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/attachment....0&d=1234624830

26 ـ تحريم كتابة القرآن بحروف أجنبية
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/attachment....9&d=1234624830

27 تتعين كتابة المصحف على الرسم العثماني لفضيلة الشيخ عبد الفتاح القاضي
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...achmentid=5140


28 ـ مفتاح الأمان في رسم القرآن
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DI9JGJBL

29 وثاقة نقل النص القرآني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=373YG9JG


30 دليل الحيران على شرح مورد الظمآن (للقراءة)
http://elibrary.mediu.edu.my/BookRead.aspx?ID=3028


31 تحريم كتابة القرآن بحروف غير عربية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XS9S9LNC


32 الفتح الربانى فى علاقة القراءات بالرسم العثمانى
http://www.qiraatt.com/yed/alfthalrbany.PDF

أو
4shared.com - ******** sharing - download ط§ظ„ظپط?ط* ط§ظ„ط±ط¨ط§ظ†ظ   ظپظ‰ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ط§  ط? ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط«ظ…ط§ظ  ظ‰.PDF


33 المصاحف لابن أبي داود
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2JZUWU6V

34 ـ بحث في رسم القرآن الكريم بلال سيف
4shared.com - ******** sharing - download ط¨ط*ط« ظپظ? ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط±ظ?ظ….doc


35 ـ الأعلام الممنوعة من الصرف في القرآن الكريم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LZ93ESY7


36 ـ بحث في رسم القرآن
4shared.com - ******** sharing - download ط¨ط*ط« ظپظ? ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط±ظ?ظ….doc


37 ـ التبيان في شرح مورد الظمان لمولفه أبي محمد عبدالله الصنهاجي (ابن آجطا) من أول ( باب حكم رسم الهمز ) إلى نهاية الكتاب.pdf
4shared.com - ******** sharing - download ط§ظ„ط?ط¨ظ?ط§ظ† ظپظ? ط´ط±ط* ظ…ظˆط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ…ط§ظ† ظ„ظ…ظˆظ„ظپظ‡ ط£ط¨ظ? ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظ„ظ   ط¹ظ…ط± ط§ظ„طµظ†ظ‡ط§ط  ظ? (ط§ط¨ظ† ط¢ط¬ط·ط§) ظ…ظ† ط£ظˆظ„ ( ط¨ط§ط¨ ط*ظƒظ… ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ…ط² ) ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ظ‡ط§ظ?ط© ط§ظ„ظƒط

38 ـ اقناع الامة بتحريم كتابة القرآن بالحروف اللاتينيه
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download ط§ظ‚ظ†ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ط¨ط?ط*ط±ظ?ظ… ظƒط?ط§ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط*ط±ظˆظپ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط?ظ?ظ†  ?ظ‡.BY.Night walker.rar


39 ـ دروس فى كتابة القرآن الكريم 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download ط¯ط±ظˆط³ ظپظ‰ ظƒط?ط§ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط¢ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط±ظ?ظ….exe

40 ـ ما يجب على كاتب المصحف وناشره للعلامة عبد الفتاح القاضي
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/attachment....4&d=1231308889

41 ـ نظم تحفة الفتيان في رسم القرآن للشيخ محمد المامي اليعقوبي حفظه الله
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/attachment....8&d=1229037796


42 ـ دراسات نقدية حول مصاحف ورش المطبوعة
دراسة نقدية حول مصاحف ورش المطبوعة - ملتقى أهل التفسير


43 ـ مخالفات النساخ ولجان المراجعة والتصحيح لمرسوم المصحف الإمام (بحث محكم)
http://www.archive.org/details/nosak

44 ـ المقنع في رسم المصاحف
4shared.com - ******** sharing - download ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ظ†ط¹ ظپظ? ط±ط³ظ… ظ…طµط§ط*ظپ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…طµط§ط±  .pdf


45 ـ عنوان الدليل من مرسوم خط التنزيل
4shared.com - ******** sharing - download ط¹ظ†ظˆط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظ„ظ?ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط±ط³ظˆظ… ط®ط· ط§ظ„ط?ظ†ط²ظ?ظ„.  pdf


46 ـ القراءات المتواترة والرسم العثماني د/ التهامي الراجي الهاشمي (من الدروس الحسنية)
http://www.dourous-hassania.org.ma/f...x.aspx?param=3


47 ـ القواعد العامة لتوجيه رسم المصحف
توجيه رسم المصحف - ملتقى أهل التفسير

48 ـ خلاصة 40 عاماً في دراسة قاعدة خط المصاحف لشيخ الخطاطين المصريين
خلاصة 40 عاماً في دراسة قاعدة خط المصاحف لشيخ الخطاطين المصريين - ملتقى أهل التفسير


49 ـ ألغاز وطرائف في الرسم مع القواعد المطردة مشاركة من ملتقى أهل التفسير
ألغاز وطرائف في الرسم مع القواعد المطردة - ملتقى أهل التفسير


50 ـ تنبيه العطشان على مورد الظمآن في رسم القرآن
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...9&d=1223446254

51 ـ من قضايا الرسم العثمانيّ وأسراره
ملتقى أهل التفسير - عرض مشاركة واحدة - اقتراح عن قراءات الائمة والرسم العثمانى

52 نظرات فيما انحذف حشوا من الألفات ـ د / عبد الرحيم النبولسي
http://nbulsi.net/pdf/nazarat_fima_i...a_hachawan.pd  f

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع وياحبذا لو واصلت بجمع شتات هذا العلم المتناثر من الكتب والرسائل العلمية والبحوث ففيه خدمة جليلة لطلبة العلم ومنهم هذا العبد الضعيف ولك اجرها وثوابها ثم لي تنبيه فيما يخص الكتاب ذا الرقم9 "تلخيص المتشابه في الرسم"وهو للخطيب البغدادي فموضوعه ليس رسم المصحف كما قد يتبادر الى الذهن من عنوانه ولكن موضوعه اسماء الرواة والمحدثين وانسابهم التي تتشابه في الرسم اي الخط والكتابة وتختلف في اللفظ و النطق وهو وهم رايته قبل هذا والله اعلم  وفقك الله

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيكم
جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل المتميز‘وأرجو أن يشارك أهل هذا العلم في إحيائه ونشره في حلقات التحفيظ‘ومراكز الدراسات الإسلامية.

----------

